# Travel Photos



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's a few travel photo's taken over the last couple of years ;

Mont St Michel in France









Anglesey rocks and beach at back of RAF base;










Alhambra Palace










Nerja beach in Spain taken from Balcon De Europa ;










A chateau in France near Hambye IIRC;


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

stefano34 said:


> Nerja beach in Spain taken from Balcon De Europa ;


 B)

I want to be there.......................*now !!!!*


----------

